# Yamaha sJ-180



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

another guitar I picked up is an epiphone dove. It had a broken neck, was fixed by previous owner. What a mess, glue everywhere, on frets, down the neck, on the tuners etc. I cleaned it up and took it in to a local guitar shop. I knew the neck was straight, and the fix was good and strong, but the action was high. I left it with the tech to adjust the nut and saddle as action was high. Much better now, but intonation still off. Only paid $30 for it, and would love to complete it's road to full restore.

Oops, started a thread on Yamaha, but forgot about it, my bad!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Funny! I was looking for the Yammie. I thought it was a Yammie at first and thought, "with that bridge, it sure looks Gibsonnish". Then I took a second look.


----------

